# RIP Eagle



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It is with heavy heart I received the news this morning......Gracie's sire, her wonderful "fur daddy", passed away this morning. God speed Eagle vom Eichenluft. You were an absolutely amazing creature. You changed the lives of so many. Your spirit lives on in your daughter who has your eyes.....and has your "lean"....leaning into men just as you did.










Gracie visiting her daddy at NE Regionals when she was 5 months old!









My most favorite picture ever, Gracie being a brat when her daddy kissed her LOL
















big boy....we all love you!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He was a gorgeous and very sweet dog. May he rest in peace.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh, that last pic is sooooo cute....that would be my fav picture too. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss....he was a beauty.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Handsome Eagle!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How sad.. They're never with us long enough.. It's always more difficult when it's a once in a life time dog..

Rest in Peace Eagle.. You made your mom proud!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

RIP Eagle.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I always admired Eagle. RIP Big Boy


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I enjoyed meeting Eagle on a few occasions. He was certainly a handsome fella...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Run free at the bridge Eagle! You were a gorgeous boy!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I also had the occasion to meet Eagle and watch him working. He was a very handsome dog. I'm sure that Molly is feeling a great loss right now.

R.I.P. Eagle









Eagle vom Eichenluft


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a beautiful boy, how sad...I love that last picture,,it's definately a keeper


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Bridge has another special resident. Eagle was a beauty, I am glad he was able to carry on his genetics. RIP Eagle 
My sympathy to Molly.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I remember seeing Molly work with Eagle - what a beautiful partnership they had together. 

I am so sorry for her loss of this very, very special dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a regal, gorgeous dog - run free Eagle.
I am so sorry for Molly's loss - Eagle will live on in his wonderful furkids.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I understand Eagle was a special dog for Molly. So sorry to hear this sad news. She must be very sad today.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

One of my favorite dog pictures is one of Molly and Eagle at the last Nationals they competed in. The love just shined.

Rest In Peace Eagle.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wishing Molly strength today. Rest well, beloved Eagle.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no they just go too fast. What a gorgie dog he was. Hugs to Molly.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I saw the heading and imediately thought it couldn't be THAT Eagle.








May he RIP.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I have also had the pleasure of meeting Eagle and falling in love with him. The bond he and Molly had was awesome. A legend is gone but there are certainly many, many great memories of the big boy. Prayers go out to Molly in the loss of Eagle.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I too always admired Eagle and the special bond he and Molly shared. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest regrets and sincere condolences. RIP sweet Eagle.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sad to read of this news - condolence to Molly on his loss.








Eagle


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have always loved and admired Eagle. I am deeply saddened to hear of Molly's loss. He was a beautiful and great dog. A very big loss for GSDs today.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

RIP Eagle


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never met Molly or this dog and yet he is one that made me fall head over heels for this breed.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My friend shared her favorite hymn with me and from the first time I heard it it made me think of Eagle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rRea9qnjK4&feature=related


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a sad loss.... RIP Eagle.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I remember oogling over Eagle. I'm so sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

This is sad news. I met a number of his offspring and they were nice sensible dogs with good working abilities.


----------



## Dajk (Feb 7, 2006)

On behalf of Molly (my honorary kid-sister) I would like to thank everyone for their thoughts and kind words about Eagle.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF"> Just heard this sad news. Eagle is Zephyr's daddy...

R.I.P Eagle.

My condolences to Molly and all who knew and loved him.</span>


----------

